# Erne Farm - Necton, Norfolk [Pic heavy]



## Taylor0o9 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to this site and I'd like to share a recent visit! 

Derelict places are the creepiest places I've ever visited!
I've recently moved to a new village called Necton, and has some very interesting history and buildings. I and Amber took a walk yesterday to get familiar with the Village, when we came across a very old and lonely farm, which has a newly built Bungalow on the outside of the Farm, which also looked sorry for itself, with no one to accompany it. So today me and Amber decided to go to the farm and see if it was in use or not, which we found out it not to be.

I was hesitating whether to go into the derelict building or not, but I did! Thank god I did, because it was amazing, even though it was a shame to find it in such a mess.

Never the less, here's the photos I got from the trip!

If you have any relevant information of the place, please comment below!

A video will be to follow these photos

(Copied from my facebook page)

From what I have gathered, the original owner Tom, died a few years ago and since then the place has been on for auction and couple the fields have been sold etc. The Place has been left there until someone finds good use for it. In my personal opinion I see so many opportunities for the place! the place is a grade 2 listed building. 

Anyway here we go with the pictures:

Entrance to the farm






The front of the 17th House





The side of the house, where I entered





The old barn at the back





The other window which fell off from the window I entered through





As I entered through the window, the stairs were on the left





Looking straight the window this is what you see/or as you enter through the window





This is in the as I would say the living room or dining room





A cupboard in the living room/dining room





entrance to living space or dining room (Cant decide which one as of yet)





Found this in the front room (The front door on the right back also)





This is the kitchen





The downstairs toilet





Upstairs hall way





Master Room (The door there leads to I think a walk in wardrobe)





Second bedroom





Bathroom





Back to the master room





Again master room





Going outside now!





This is part of the horse shed (More pictures later on)





this is the cowshed which is connected to the farm (See first picture, directly in front is the cow shed)





















Entrance to an outhouse connected between house and cowshed





The door to outside in the outhouse





Boiler inside outhouse





Back to cowshed





Dog beds I assume? Inside cowshed





The big bard behind the house





The house from the back









The other side of the bard (Accessible side)





Old header right above as you enter! (Look in the top right hand corner there is a barn owl)





I spooked it as I didn't know it was there at first





The big entrance the house side of the barn





The entrance I came through





View from the back of the farm





Two sheds which I think one was a pig sty and the other a sheep shed





Better view of the cowshed





More view of the front





Horse stables

















Me trying door, just before I left (Why I didn't do it first, I don't know! And thanks to my lovely other half for taking the photos of me haha)





And the moment I realise it opens...





That's it for now! I will upload the video shortly!

Thank you!


----------



## krela (Jun 20, 2015)

Quite nice that, thanks and welcome!


----------



## Taylor0o9 (Jun 20, 2015)

krela said:


> Quite nice that, thanks and welcome!



Thank you!


----------



## Taylor0o9 (Jun 20, 2015)

What has happened here? I've lost the first post? :O


----------



## krela (Jun 20, 2015)

Oops should be fixed. Sorry about that.


----------



## Taylor0o9 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank you! Got worried then!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 20, 2015)

If only Necton was closer to me! I would be in there for quite a while. Great photos.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 20, 2015)

What a lovely post! Two of my favourite things to photograph - derelict buildings and wildlife!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 21, 2015)

Very nice,thanks for sharing.


----------



## RNHWV8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you - a great report. I always love seeing farms. I just hope somebody buys it and makes it habitable again. I would love to live in a place like that.


----------



## smiler (Jun 21, 2015)

Nicely Done Taylor, Lovely first post, I liked the pics of the owl, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome & thanks, great looking place. another one crying out to be saved!


----------



## Taylor0o9 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone. Defiantly going to revisit the site as I feel I rushed it. I would have liked to have looked and search for more things! Also going to take my 300mm 2.8 for the barn owl!

Thank you.


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 23, 2015)

Good stuff this, well done.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice one! Love the owl shot too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## chazman (Jul 1, 2015)

well done. i enjoyed your pics and welcome along.


----------



## JJ0063 (Oct 17, 2015)

Apologies for bringing up an old thread but only just found this.

I cannot believe the state this is in. I'm doing some rough maths here but I grew up in Necton in the 90s and was taken up to Toms farm to feed the horses in his field when I was a lad.

I'm now 23, so the house was lived in approx 15 years ago & I'm not aware when he died but it wasn't when I was still walked up there by my mother so I'd say a max of 15 years it's been empty, probably less.

I still only live in the next village along & my father still lives around 30 secs away from this! 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## bdmoir (Apr 3, 2021)

My family and I actually lived in the original farmhouse in the 1950's when my father (USAF) was stationed at Lakenheath RAF base. The pictures are sad to look at because I have so many fond memories of our time there. I had rediscovered the location using Google maps years ago and have always wondered what the current state of affairs is. Hopefully someone has taken the farm under their wing and restored it.


----------



## JJ0063 (Feb 27, 2022)

bdmoir said:


> My family and I actually lived in the original farmhouse in the 1950's when my father (USAF) was stationed at Lakenheath RAF base. The pictures are sad to look at because I have so many fond memories of our time there. I had rediscovered the location using Google maps years ago and have always wondered what the current state of affairs is. Hopefully someone has taken the farm under their wing and restored it.


I drove past this the other day, it’s completely gone and a new housing estate is being built on the land


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 28, 2022)

JJ0063 said:


> I drove past this the other day, it’s completely gone and a new housing estate is being built on the land


Doesn't surprise me


----------

